# INTPs and INFPs, bound to be friends?



## redayes24 (Oct 8, 2014)

Through recent years I've studied many of my friends(internet ones since socializing inrl is just bleh) and they seem to almost all be INFP. I've also studied other INTPs and watched videos of other INTPs and many of their friends are INFPs too. I was wondering, are INTP + INFP friendships very common and do you have any INFP friends?


----------



## XZ9 (Nov 16, 2013)

Socionics - the16types.info - Kindred Relations


----------



## redayes24 (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm surprised I have not stumbled upon this after looking this specific topic up. Thanks for the website, appreciate it.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't get along well with INFPs. One of my best friends is a 60 year old INFP, and all the rest I've ever met I hated. Like not even strongly disliked, more like couldn't stand them.

I feel like 99% of all INFPs are severely emotionally challenged. They seem to react to everything and constantly accuse me of being manipulative/deceptive/evil just because I don't have normal facial expressions. I've literally had three INFPs accuse me of being evil for this same fucking reason. Maybe it's a unique case because I'm probably a bit asperger's. But every INFP I've met who is under the age of 40 acts like a total fucking psycho around me.


----------



## redayes24 (Oct 8, 2014)

devoid said:


> I don't get along well with INFPs. One of my best friends is a 60 year old INFP, and all the rest I've ever met I hated. Like not even strongly disliked, more like couldn't stand them.
> 
> I feel like 99% of all INFPs are severely emotionally challenged. They seem to react to everything and constantly accuse me of being manipulative/deceptive/evil just because I don't have normal facial expressions. I've literally had three INFPs accuse me of being evil for this same fucking reason. Maybe it's a unique case because I'm probably a bit asperger's. But every INFP I've met who is under the age of 40 acts like a total fucking psycho around me.


 Maybe there is a certain rivalry between ENTPs and INFPs? I've never had problems with an INFP, actually they seem to be the only people who can understand me besides other INTPs.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

redayes24 said:


> Maybe there is a certain rivalry between ENTPs and INFPs? I've never had problems with an INFP, actually they seem to be the only people who can understand me besides other INTPs.


It seems to be more split with ENTPs though. I know some ENTPs who get along really well with INFPs.


----------



## XZ9 (Nov 16, 2013)

INFP and ENTP friends

*These are relations of growing laziness. There are no other intertype relations that can deactivate partners so much as Illusionary relations. Illusionary partners find it comfortable being relaxed together, discussing different subjects. What one partner is talking about is always interesting, but in order to understand the partner better the other partner needs to force themselves. This difficulty in making an effort also makes achieving goals together almost impossible.

Mutual business or other activity is complicated, because Illusionary partners do not understand the reasons and motives of each other's actions. Whatever one partner tries to achieve usually appears insufficient and worthless to the other. Because partners expect different kinds of activity from each other, they become negative and may criticize each other's intentions and objectives. For an observer, this misunderstanding between partners can appear to be humorous.
*
Socionics - the16types.info - Mirage relations


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

ew


----------



## AmandaLee (Aug 13, 2014)

Great_Thinker said:


> Socionics - the16types.info - Kindred Relations


I really hate to nitpick, but INFP and INTP would not be a kindred relation in Socionics. Kindreds share the same (base) dominant function but have a different (creative) auxiliary function. The kindred of an INTP would therefore be ISTP. 

INTP and INFP in Socionics would be an example of a "Look-a-like" relation. 

Socionics Intertype Relationships: Look-a-like


----------



## stayinggold (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't usually type the people I hang out with but I have huge problems with 'idealists'. People who I imagine are INFP's just don't understand or can't wrap their heads around my viewpoints or the viewpoints of others. Also emotional instability and superstitious bull-crap really gets to me. None the less, I would feel a connection with somebody that's imaginative and a little dreamy.
My best friend is probably a ESFP or an ISFP although I don't think she would call me her best-freind anymore .


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

My best friend is actually INFP. We're really close and we have a great time when we hang out. Of course we don't agree on everything but I feel that we can understand each other.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

One of my best friends is an INTP and we get along well. We don't always talk much but there's a lot of mutual understanding between us. As similar as we seem to the unobservant we are very much different to the core. I remember telling her that I'm easily infatuated and attached to people and that she has the opposite problem, which is just as well. Sometimes I have Fi-Fe clashes with her, but not nearly as much as my other INFJ friend, who yells at me all of the time for being "socially inappropriate" and "mean" (I'm never mean, just indifferent. I am incapable of faking sincerity) yet she has some major anger issues, interestingly enough. One letter can mean all the difference.


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

Flaming Bassoon said:


> One of my best friends is an INTP and we get along well. We don't always talk much but there's a lot of mutual understanding between us. As similar as we seem to the unobservant we are very much different to the core. I remember telling her that I'm easily infatuated and attached to people and that she has the opposite problem, which is just as well. Sometimes I have Fi-Fe clashes with her, but not nearly as much as my other INFJ friend, who yells at me all of the time for being "socially inappropriate" and "mean" (I'm never mean, just indifferent. I am incapable of faking sincerity) yet she has some major anger issues, interestingly enough. One letter can mean all the difference.


Could you possibly give a specific example of such an Fe - Fi clash?


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

The people I get along with from the get go are usually INFPs. The communication is usually great but it lasts a couple of months tops. After that everything just dies. 
Only exception till now is one of my roommates. He knows not to blast me with his spiritual crap and silence with him doesn't feel awkward which I highly value in people xD

As a whole good peeps but only for a while. The emotional instability that has been mentioned is rubbing me the wrong way.


----------



## Alomoes (Oct 5, 2014)

I have an INTP friend. I second what the socionics guy said, as beyond being chill, we are aliens to each other. We understand this, and it is quite ok. I'll show him something, and he'll laugh. He'll show me something and I'll laugh. He isn't my best friend for this reason. We don't take each other seriously.


----------

